# New marketing manager at Swift Group



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Swift Group Limited, the UK's leading caravan and Motorhome manufacturer, has strengthened their marketing team with the appointment of Stuart Hicks as Marketing Manager. Formerly of The Explorer Group (Elddis) and most recently, Airstream, Stuart brings a wealth of industry experience to the newly created role.

Stuart said "I'm delighted to have been given this opportunity to work for the UK market leader at such an exciting time in the company's development. Swift are a very progressive company. This key role not only presents a real challenge, it also provides excellent future career development within the group."

As marketing manager, Stuart will look after the communications needs of the Swift group's touring caravan, motorhome and holiday home ranges.

Richard White, Group Marketing Director, said "Marketing has always been one of the key ingredients to success at Swift and with the company's increasing portfolio of products in all three market sectors strengthening our resources in this area will be important for the future. One of Stuart's main tasks will be making sure our exciting ongoing product development programme is clearly communicated to our dealers and the wider consumer markets."

Story taken from: http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/swift-group/news/new-marketing-manager-at-swift-group


----------

